# **** Pops



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Somebody asked recently about **** pops. Here are some of mine from last year. Knocking the dust and rust off. These were my home made jobs and worked just fine last year.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

***** pops*

wire?


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## FLfishchaser (Feb 3, 2006)

My what rusty hooks you have.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Obviously, you've never seen him set the hook!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The rustier the better.

Yea, for trolling - wire. It doesn't balloon up when trolling like mono and helps the lures sink further. With circle hooks you don't have to worry about the wire kinking and breaking. On casting rods we use mono.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Scott:

You know better, with circle hooks you DON'T set the hook.. ha ha ha...


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

what size hook is that?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The middle one is a 16 and the top and bottom are 14s I think.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*how do u fish those*

how do u fish those do u troll behind the boat do u cast them to the fish while u are sight fishing or what is the key i think i could also make some of those **** pops thanks for the pictures andy


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

haparks said:


> how do u fish those do u troll behind the boat do u cast them to the fish while u are sight fishing or what is the key i think i could also make some of those **** pops thanks for the pictures andy


All of the Above....


----------

